# Spiegelhöhe



## Trollmaster (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo! Möchte mir für mein Motorboot einen Außenborder kaufen, nur welchen? Von der Marke her soll es ein Suzuki DF15RS 4 Takt sein in der Beschreibung vom Hersteller ist eine Spiegelhöhe von 38cm angegeben(Kursschaft) und 51cm beim Langschaft meine Höhe beim Boot ist aber 43cm. Könnte mir von euch mal einer sagen welcher nun der richtige ist, unten hänge ich mal ein Bild vom Spiegel ran. Ach so das Boot hat folgende Maße 5mx1,75m.

Mfg.


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Spiegelhöhe*

...aber nicht beim Boot

http://letmegooglethatforyou.de/?q=Spriegel

43cm zwischen Rumpfunterseite bis Spiegeloberkante ist aber ein komisches Maß- ich denke mal nicht, dass das original so ist...

Egal- die Kaviplatte des Motors soll etwa 3-5cm unterhalb Rumpfunterkante sein, also wäre der LS der Motor Deiner Wahl.
Klemm bei Montage des Motors eine Hartholzleiste von etwa 3cm Stärke auf den Spiegel- dann passts.


----------



## Trollmaster (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Spiegelhöhe*

Danke Dorschbremse, das hilft mir ein wenig weiter dachte nicht das die paar Zentimeter soviel aus machen. Der Motor wiegt ja so um die 50kg und drückt das Boot hinten ja noch etwas runter so damit eigentlich ja die Schraube weit genug unter der Wasseroberfläche ist,so dachte ich bis jetzt.  MFG.


----------



## sprogoe (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Spiegelhöhe*

es gibt für Spiegelhöhe (so heißt dat Ding wirklich):

Kurzschaft = 38 cm (meistens bei kleineren Schlauchbooten)
Normalschaft = 43 cm (bei größeren Schlauchbooten und mittleren Festrumpfbooten)
Langschaft = 51 cm (bei großen Festrumpfbooten)

und denk nicht, daß ein paar cm nichts ausmachen!

Hängt die Kavitationsplatte höher als die Heckspiegelunterkante zieht die Schraube ständig Luft, der Motor überdreht ständig und Du kommst überhaupt nicht in Gleitfahrt.
Hängt die Platte unterhalb der Spiegelunterkannte wird während der Fahrt eine riesige Wasserfontäne aufgewirbelt, was ebenfalls die Gleiteigenschaft beeinflußt.

Entweder mußt Du die Motoraufhängung noch tiefer ausschneiden, besser jedoch den passenden Motor kaufen und unbedingt vorher mit einem fachkundigen Händler sprechen!!!

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Trollmaster (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Spiegelhöhe*

Danke, ich werde mir erst einmal einen fachkundigen Händler suchen und dann entscheiden. Macht ja echt keinen Sinn wen ich mir einen neuen Motor kaufe und nur Ärger habe,wenn dann soll es ja Hand u. Fuß haben und keine halben Sachen. Bedanke mich bei euch bis dann.  Mfg.#6


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Spiegelhöhe*

Vom Grundsatz her Hat Sprogoe Recht, aber die meisten Hersteller definieren bis Motorengrösse 25/30 PS dje Schaftlänge nur in Normal- und Langschaft. Diese Größe wär dann 43cm. Ist aber in dem Falle für den TE leider zu knapp.
Änderungen am Spiegel lass bitte bleiben- das endet meist in Pfusch, bzw. Bringt auf Dauer Haltbarkeitsprobleme.


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Spiegelhöhe*

Vielleicht hilfts :


----------



## Trollmaster (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Spiegelhöhe*

Danke für diesen Link, sowie ich es nun sehe wird es wohl doch eher ein LS werden. Mittwoch habe ich einen Termin beim Bootsbauer und dann wiesen wir b.z.w. ich mehr. Mfg.


----------

